# paint pickup cover...dumb questions?



## Grambo54 (May 29, 2016)

Hi. I have fender noiseless pickups. They are cream. I want white. Cant find a new set of pickup covers in white. Can i paint them? Anyone done it and with what method/paint? I read that covers on noiseless sets are hard to get off and the pups can be ruined trying to get the covers off. True? Should i try anyway? Can I paint the covers "in place" then scratch the paint off the pickups magnets? Any advice appreciated.

Cheers

Gee


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2016)

I imagine that you could paint them. Why not?
They look like they should be able to remove, if not, 
then pick up a sheet of dot stickers at the dollar store?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Or....














Single Coil or Humbucker Pickup Sticker Toppers Various Colors and Pitch


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I can't think of any way to paint it that won't look cheesy and/or eventually start peeling off.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Been there, done that, and all true.

It can be done as I removed and painted covers off SCN pups. The covers are difficult to get off, the windings can be damaged, and the paint may (and has) chipped off.

Finding replacement covers in a different colour - buyer beware! Worst quality control I've ever seen. I bought a second set of SCNs that were black for a different guitar. Tried swapping covers between sets and the spacing for the poles is way off, and I mean WAY off.
*#*(

So disappointed


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Any sticker shop could easily make you vinyl stickers with magnet holes


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Pretty sure I have a set of three white ones. can't ship them though thanks to the postal strike


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

StratCat said:


> Finding replacement covers in a different colour - buyer beware! Worst quality control I've ever seen. I bought a second set of SCNs that were black for a different guitar. Tried swapping covers between sets and the spacing for the poles is way off, and I mean WAY off.
> *#*(


Sad. 
I had planned to change the black covers on my daughters strat to white ones, guess I'll keep black then?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have the original white from my Lindy Fralin vintage strat set. I bought fender aged parchment covers with the mint pick guard so the white one are in my closet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2016)

knight_yyz said:


> Pretty sure I have a set of three white ones. can't ship them though thanks to the postal strike


I don't think there is a postal strike yet...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Well at the time I wrote the post it was imminent


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

3 white covers from my Lindy Fralin vintage hot set. i used aged cream so i don't need them. How about 12 bucks and they will come in a bubble envelope


----------

